
Clasp 0.4 – Joining Common Lisp and C++ - drmeister
https://github.com/drmeister/clasp/tree/0.4.0
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10607035](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10607035),
which is on the front page at the moment.

